
Zuckerberg’s Preposterous Defense of Facebook - kareemm
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/29/opinion/mark-zuckerberg-facebook.html
======
jamesrom
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15370499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15370499)

